# Worlds largest catfish



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Check out this story 646lb catch.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20050630/ap_on_fe_st/thailand_big_fish

I think he caught it with a twig and string. LOL


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

that thing is huge!!!!!!!! It beats the 12" catfish i catch


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

that sure is one big boy


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

That guy wouldnt even fit in my biggest tank.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

sure wish i could find myself something like that while fishing...hmm anyone know any hot spots lol


----------

